# PCGH-Extreme-PC 6Core-Edition: Das Flaggschiff unter den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Extreme-PC 6Core-Edition: Das Flaggschiff unter den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

					Wer kompromisslose Leistung sucht und bereit ist etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, bekommt mit dem PCGH-Extreme-PC ein absolutes Top-Gerät.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Extreme-PC 6Core-Edition: Das Flaggschiff unter den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. April 2014)

Eine R9 290X bzw. R9 295X2 währe vlt. besser darin aufgehoben


----------



## Venom89 (21. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Eine R9 290X bzw. R9 295X2 währe vlt. besser darin aufgehoben



Nö


----------



## SaftSpalte (22. April 2014)

Momentan wäre ich auch für die 780Ti .

2016 bekomme ich  eh ein 6-8 kerner Intel für 300 flocken   koste was es wolle


----------



## Teutonnen (27. April 2014)

@PCGH mal eine (ernst gemeinte) Frage:

Warum baut ihr hier denn das E9 ein und nicht das PCGH-Edition-G550, wenn ihr die Aktion doch gerade am laufen habt?
Das wäre technisch noch einen Ticken besser und als Kunde würde ich mich vielleicht fragen, warum die PCGH eine Hardware-Serie rausbringt, diese dann aber nicht in ihren PCs verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warum baut ihr hier denn das E9 ein und nicht das PCGH-Edition-G550, wenn ihr die Aktion doch gerade am laufen habt?


 
Ich schätze mal weil das PCGH Seasonic Netzteil nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## PC-Jack (2. Mai 2014)

Wann wird er denn nun Endlich Verfügbar sein? Hat jemand schon einen Termin dafür erhalten?


----------



## Nils_93 (3. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> @PCGH mal eine (ernst gemeinte) Frage:
> 
> Warum baut ihr hier denn das E9 ein und nicht das PCGH-Edition-G550, wenn ihr die Aktion doch gerade am laufen habt?
> Das wäre technisch noch einen Ticken besser und als Kunde würde ich mich vielleicht fragen, warum die PCGH eine Hardware-Serie rausbringt, diese dann aber nicht in ihren PCs verbaut.


 
Ich darf mal zitieren:


			
				http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/News/Seasonic-G-Series-550W-PCGH-Edition-1114752/ schrieb:
			
		

> Update 24.04.2014: Aktuell ist das Netzteil nicht mehr lieferbar. Wir informieren Sie, sobald das PCGH-Netzteil wieder verfügbar ist. Wer übrigens noch eine andere Meinung zum Netzteil lesen möchte, findet hier von Philipus II einen Test im Forum.



Schon bitter für PCGH, gerade erst gelauncht und schon weg vom Fenster. Naja, gibt ja zum Glück noch gute anderen NTs


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Mai 2014)

PC-Jack schrieb:


> Wann wird er denn nun Endlich Verfügbar sein? Hat jemand schon einen Termin dafür erhalten?


 
Alternate hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass die die Ware dafür nun zusammen haben und den Extreme-PC bauen können. Dürfte also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2014)

PC-Jack schrieb:


> Wann wird er denn nun Endlich Verfügbar sein? Hat jemand schon einen Termin dafür erhalten?


 
Die Version mit Betriebssystem ist jetzt lagernd, die andere folgt die nächsten Stunden.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2014)

Und welches Netzteil ist nun verbaut?
Das Seasonic in der PCGH Edition oder doch ein anderes?


----------



## Airstar (8. Mai 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum in der PCGH konkret die Komponenten benannt werden, auf der Alternate Webpage hingegen nicht? Behält sich Alternate die endgültige Entscheidung über die Komponenten vor?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und welches Netzteil ist nun verbaut?
> Das Seasonic in der PCGH Edition oder doch ein anderes?


Nachdem das Seasonic-Netzteil gerade nicht lieferbar ist und der Rechner in dieser Woche produziert wurde, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass hier gerade das Be quiet Straight Power E9 CM 580W verbaut wird, siehe auch Testtabelle_197_736274623423.jpg



Airstar schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, warum in der PCGH konkret die Komponenten benannt werden, auf der Alternate Webpage hingegen nicht? Behält sich Alternate die endgültige Entscheidung über die Komponenten vor?


 Denke das liegt einfach am Webshop und dieser ist nicht dafür vorgesehen die Komponenten von Komplett-PCs einzeln aufzulisten. Für Alternate verbindlich ist diese Tabelle, was dort drin steht wird auch verbaut: Testtabelle_197_736274623423.jpg


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Nachdem das Seasonic-Netzteil gerade nicht lieferbar ist und der Rechner in dieser Woche produziert wurde, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass hier gerade das Be quiet Straight Power E9 CM 580W verbaut wird, siehe auch Testtabelle_197_736274623423.jpg


 
Bedauerlich. 
Ein Dark Power mit 550 Watt hätte dem Rechner deutlich besser gestanden als der gruppenregulierte Unfall den BeQuiet Netzteil nennt.


----------



## PC-Jack (10. Mai 2014)

Welches NT würde am Besten zu einen solch High End passen von BeQuiet?

Dark Power? Welches Modell genau?


----------



## efdev (10. Mai 2014)

> Ein Dark Power mit 550 Watt hätte dem Rechner deutlich besser gestanden



@PC-Jack
reicht das als antwort ?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2014)

Bei einem Rechner Preis von 2500€ kann man ruhigen Gewissens auch mal das bessere Netzteil einbauen.
Gerade dann wenn die üblichen 10% vom Preis des Rechners für das Netzteil nicht mal im Ansatz ausgenutzt werden. 
Das P10 mit 550 Watt würde nur 5% des Gesamtpreises ausmachen.


----------



## MisterBombastic (11. Mai 2014)

Ist eigentlich mal geplant, einen PCGH-Rechner als miniITX-Version anzubieten?


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Mai 2014)

Bohr ! 2550 Flocken und für 800 hundert euro weniger bekommt man nur 15 % weniger Leistung  

Zum Glück bin ich Optimist und denk eher an P/L . 

Für 2550 bekomme ich noch mehr  

Ab hier höre ich auf etwas zu sagen, bevor ich gesperrt werde


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der PC ziemlich teuer ist? Zumindest irgendwas im Bereich von 200 Euro kann man bestimmt einsparen, wenn man die Komponenten einzeln kauft, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Mai 2014)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mal geplant, einen PCGH-Rechner als miniITX-Version anzubieten?


Nein, solche PCs sind nicht in Planung.



Magogan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der PC ziemlich teuer ist? Zumindest irgendwas im Bereich von 200 Euro kann man bestimmt einsparen, wenn man die Komponenten einzeln kauft, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


Das Thema hatten wir schon oft, jemand muss für das Zusammenschrauben und Testen bezahlt werden und auch die 2 Jahre Garantie auf das Komplettsystem kosten vermutlich Geld.


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Bekommt ihr die Teile denn nicht günstiger vom Hersteller? Also unterhalb des Nettopreises von Online-Shops meine ich. Die Online-Shops bekommen die Teile ja auch billiger als für den Preis, für den die dann verkauft werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2014)

Der Vorteil der Händler wird wohl hauptsächlich auf der Vorsteuerabzugsfähigkeit beruhen.


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Händler wird wohl hauptsächlich auf der Vorsteuerabzugsfähigkeit beruhen.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müssen die aber dann praktisch die komplette MwSt zahlen, die bei mir auf der Rechnung steht, wenn ich dort etwas kaufe. Im Gegenzug wird ihnen die gezahlte Umsatzsteuer für deren Einkauf erstattet. Also haben sie dadurch keinen wirklichen Gewinn. Heißt also: Die kaufen was für 119 Euro, bekommen davon 19 Euro USt erstattet, ich kaufe das für 238 Euro und die zahlen dann 38 Euro USt. Also haben sie dann nur 100 Euro Gewinn gemacht mit dem Verkauf. Wenn sie das für 119 Euro verkauft hätten, wären es 0 Euro Gewinn. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr die Teile denn nicht günstiger vom Hersteller? Also unterhalb des Nettopreises von Online-Shops meine ich. Die Online-Shops bekommen die Teile ja auch billiger als für den Preis, für den die dann verkauft werden.


 
Wir kaufen ja keine Ware von Herstellern ein um die PCs zu bauen. Die Einkaufspreise von Alternate kennen wir nicht, wir sagen Alternate nur welche Komponenten die für den Zusammenbau aus dem Shop verwenden sollen.


----------



## hanfi104 (31. Mai 2014)

Bei den jetzt um Juni kommenden PCs mit 770 und 2GB VRAM werden euch die Watchdogs-Spieler bestimmt aufs Dach steigen - würde ich zumindset bei den Preisen.
Andererseits liegt es in ihrer(Kunde) Verantwortung was sie kaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2014)

Es wäre doch wesendlich sinnvoller ein MSI X79A-GD45 Plus, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mit 2x Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Phantom 6 GB, Grafikkarte DisplayPort,... zu nehmen. Sollte bei dem Preis eigentlich drin sein und mit nur einer Karte lohnt eine so starke CPU ja fast nicht. Nach Watchdogs sind 6GB VRAM bei High end PCs ja Pflicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn das nicht hierher passen mag, wie kommt es eig, dass keine AMD-GraKa verbaut wird? Die kostet noch ein wenig weniger und leistet nicht unbedingt weniger als andere.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juni 2014)

Wie man an den Benchmarks sieht bringen 6 Cores (zur Zeit) keinen nennenswerten Vorteil beim Spielen.


----------



## Pu244 (9. August 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nicht hierher passen mag, wie kommt es eig, dass keine AMD-GraKa verbaut wird? Die kostet noch ein wenig weniger und leistet nicht unbedingt weniger als andere.



Tja,
das mußt du jetzt nurnoch den ganzen potentiellen Kunden erklären...

Hinzukommt das die Konditionen für Komplett-PC-Hersteller nochmal ganz andere sind als für Privatkunden.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wie man an den Benchmarks sieht bringen 6 Cores (zur Zeit) keinen nennenswerten Vorteil beim Spielen.



Bei Anno 2070, Crysis 3 und einigen anderen bringen sie durchaus was und wenn die Gebete AMD Jünger endlich erhört werden und es nurnoch auf die Zahl der Kerne ankommt hat man mit den Intel Hexacores immernoch einen gigantischen Vorteil.


----------



## micsterni14 (7. September 2014)

Wie wenig Platz ist denn zwischen Grafikkarte und dem CPU Kühler?


----------



## plusminus (7. September 2014)

2680,-Euro und dann wirst du von nem 4 Kerner 4790K auch noch nass gemacht (Core i7-4790K im Test: Angriff auf die Intel-Sechskerner für Sockel 2011 )mal ganz davon Abgesehen das ich für knapp 2700,-Eur dann wenigstens schon den neuen Sockel 2011v3 haben möchte und nicht denn alten 2011


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

Wozu ein 1000 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2014)

Dürfte sonst wegen der neuen EU-Verordnung nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. September 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Dürfte sonst wegen der neuen EU-Verordnung nicht verkauft werden.


 ? wirklich macht doch überhaupt keinen sinn bei nur einer GPU und einem CPU ... 750 Watt wären schon zu viel da bleibt schon Luft für eine 2. GPU erst recht wenn da demnächst eine GTX 980 rein kommt die ja weniger Strom brauchen soll und 10% schneller als eine GTX 780 TI sein soll

EU lol genau so wie das mit der Krümmung der Bananen auch wenn das nur ein Hartnäckiges Gerücht ist das es so eine Verordnung je gab

sinnlos jeder mit klarem Menschenverstand sieht das ein 750 Watt Netzteil bei etwa 80 % Auslastung  zur selben Stromrechnung bei gleichem Wirkungsgrad wie ein 1000 Watt Netzteil bei dann nur etwa 60% Auslastung führt nur das man für das 1000 Watt Netzteil mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen muss um es zu kaufen

einziger Vorteil es bleibt bei weniger Auslastung leiser weswegen ich auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil gekauft hatte bei meinem PC siehe Sig statt eins mit weniger was auch gereicht hätte


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. September 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die PCs hier so weggehen, aber ihr könntet das noch steigern, wenn ihr eine Werksübertaktung macht mit bleibender Garantie.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> einziger Vorteil es bleibt bei weniger Auslastung leiser weswegen ich auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil gekauft hatte bei meinem PC siehe Sig statt eins mit weniger was auch gereicht hätte


 
Leider ein Irrglaube.
Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ist natürlich lauter als ein 750 Watt Netzteil.


----------

